# Campsite reviews - how many have you done



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Dear all

We notice we have now completed 35 camp site reviews. Travelling around Portugal recently we noticed that every time we checked out a site on MHF it had been reviewed by Peedee (thank you). This got us wondering; only a few people must complete reviews of campsites. Shame really, as we find them very, very useful.

Are we unusual or not?

CandA


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*campsite reviews,how many have you done*

hi,

we have put approx the same up,mostly wild in ireland,we felt it was only fair,because of all the good advice we manage to get off this site.so thankyou to everybody who has helped make our introduction to motorhoming,the best two years we have enjoyed,and the lovly sites we have found with the help of people on here taking the time to pass information on.

mags


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Mags
Yes, we agree. It only takes 10 minutes to put a review on the site, the form is fairly straight forward and these personal reviews are so useful for finding a good site for motorhomers.
CandA


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I've entered over sixty now and reviewed a similar number and find the database a very useful tool when planning new trips.

I've said before though that it's a shame that more isn't made of the database as the MHF entries are second to none yet others are now providing downloads, CD's printouts etc. and we risk loosing the advantage. I realise that Nuke has a lot on his plate but IMO I think that it would have benefited members more if the effort spent on changing the colour scheme and layout recently implemented would have been better served in concentrating on a members CD/DVD copy of the campsite review that could be used offline.

While on the subject I think it also a shame that with some 43,000+ members we don't use this clout to influence manufacturers on quality/design by having representation on industry bodies etc. Not to mention teeming up with organisations such as the RAC/AA or specific insurance companies to create a Motorhome policy that really does meet the needs of members (at a special rate of course)

Tin hat on 8) 8)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well, 65 at the moment. It doesn't take much to add (or post a review) campsites, or even "friendly" parking. I wish more members would do it...

and yes, we would all welcome a CD / DVD version :wink: 
the Camping car infos one is a good model, albeit "only" for France!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Is it this database which is on the icampsite app for the iphone????

To be perfectly honest I am not even sure where the review section is   
Am now going to look for it as I get so much out of this site it would be good to put something back in for other members.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

bognormike said:


> well, 65 at the moment. It doesn't take much to add (or post a review) campsites, or even "friendly" parking. I wish more members would do it...
> 
> and yes, we would all welcome a CD / DVD version :wink:
> the Camping car infos one is a good model, albeit "only" for France!


Hi Mike,
The camping car info has a long way to go but they are improving it almost daily. They currently list 281 in Spain, 186 in Belgium, 1147 in Italy, 505 in Germany as well as 2559 in France. You can import any country into Excel and juggle it around. They are even starting to translate parts into English


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks CandA and thanks also to everyone who has submitted an entry into the database over the years.

If every member would take a few minutes to submit just one new entry then we'd make what is already a great resource even better.

If your entry has already been added then why not submit a quick review to bring it bang up to date.

End of boring lecture and takes off csdb admin hat :roll:

>Click for MHFacts top 200 campsite submitters<

>Add a new entry< :wink:

Mike, the CC-Infos one has other countries on it afaik. In time, ours will be just as good. :wink:

Pete


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks CandA and thanks also to everyone who has submitted an entry into the database over the years.
> 
> If every member would take a few minutes to submit just one new entry then we'd make what is already a great resource even better.
> 
> ...


Pete have just added one but am not sure about the GPS thingy all I have is the post code and as I am geographically challlenged am not sure I have put it in the right bit, how do I check?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Carol;

If you know where it is on the map then you should be able to zoom in to it from the google map page and then click when you think its in the correct loaction, the system will do the rest.

If you think you've made a mistake and its in the wrong location, don't worry, i'll have a look when it appears.

It might take a wee while to appear as it has to be verified by a mod first, but some are away for easter.

Pete


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete, the post code seemed to be further back towards Dunbar than I thought as the site is past Torness, just don't want people going down a wee track  
Have also forgotten that it has a height barrier but you push a wee button on one side and a keycode on the other.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Thanks Pete, the post code seemed to be further back towards Dunbar than I thought as the site is past Torness, just don't want people going down a wee track
> Have also forgotten that it has a height barrier but you push a wee button on one side and a keycode on the other.


You can also ammend your own entry once it appears if you prefer, if you switch to statellite view you might recognise the location and can then change it, you can also add the bit about the button and the keycode.

If you do have any probs just give us a shout and I'll change it for you. Just ready for the off for a few days though, so it won't be until about Tuesday.

Pete


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Just done my first of an Aire near Nantes Domaine des Croix. Used it a week ago and very surprised to find showers disabled facilities.
Hope I've filled it in OK
Jan


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I think that it would have benefited members more if the effort spent on changing the colour scheme and layout recently implemented would have been better served in concentrating on a members CD/DVD copy of the campsite review that could be used offline.

The problem with MHF is that everyone has their own special part of it that they think need improving, the rally staff have certain aspects they want/need improving. Campsite staff wants addons / CD etc for the campsite reviews, classifieds needs improving and so on and so forth, and on top of that is trying to streamline subscription process and make issue free

MHF is such a big site, and I am only one person. I obviously run it alongside Outdoorbits and both have an in-ordinate amount of just daily admin work / order processing that need to be done, tally on that the inevitable bugs and leaves little time in the peak season for addons / programming. I have to prioritise and try and do the work on case by case basis. I am working on the classifieds section atm, alongside iPhone v1.1 update testing (I see the iphone app actually benefiting the campsite database as the more users out there with it, the more it should encourage added entries into the database)

The campsite reviews cd is still on the timescales, i will try and figure in some time to do some tentative work for tenders for coders to do it



> While on the subject I think it also a shame that with some 43,000+ members we don't use this clout to influence manufacturers on quality/design by having representation on industry bodies etc. Not to mention teeming up with organisations such as the RAC/AA or specific insurance companies to create a Motorhome policy that really does meet the needs of members (at a special rate of course)


lol see above, as for the mhf insurance policy ahem watch this space


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I think that it would have benefited members more if the effort spent on changing the colour scheme and layout recently implemented would have been better served in concentrating on a members CD/DVD copy of the campsite review that could be used offline.

The problem with MHF is that everyone has their own special part of it that they think need improving, the rally staff have certain aspects they want/need improving. Campsite staff wants addons / CD etc for the campsite reviews, classifieds needs improving and so on and so forth, and on top of that is trying to streamline subscription process and make issue free

MHF is such a big site, and I am only one person. I obviously run it alongside Outdoorbits and both have an in-ordinate amount of just daily admin work / order processing that need to be done, tally on that the inevitable bugs and leaves little time in the peak season for addons / programming. I have to prioritise and try and do the work on case by case basis. I am working on the classifieds section atm, alongside iPhone v1.1 update testing (I see the iphone app actually benefiting the campsite database as the more users out there with it, the more it should encourage added entries into the database)

The campsite reviews cd is still on the timescales, i will try and figure in some time to do some tentative work for tenders for coders to do it



> While on the subject I think it also a shame that with some 43,000+ members we don't use this clout to influence manufacturers on quality/design by having representation on industry bodies etc. Not to mention teeming up with organisations such as the RAC/AA or specific insurance companies to create a Motorhome policy that really does meet the needs of members (at a special rate of course)


lol see above, as for the mhf insurance policy ahem watch this space


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Pete, the post code seemed to be further back towards Dunbar than I thought as the site is past Torness, just don't want people going down a wee track
> ...


Hi Pete, what is the box above the General info for? I had typed a whole load of stuff into this and it doesn't seem to have appeared in the final version, neither has the pic. Must have done something wrong somewhere :roll: Think will wait till after you come back as I have no clue how to amend my entry.


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nuke, it is quite easy to utilise any website and database offline by using a package called 'Xamp'. It loads a virtual webserver on your pc/laptop and will run any site offline if the data files are there. Many web developers use it for site development and testing and I have used it for running a company website while at trade shows where net access is not available.

Any decent web developer should be able to knock up some new front pages designed for offline access only to the site database and an xamp installation package with the new pages and database. Then the user just opens the database in his regular browser as normal.

Let me know if you want more info.

Val


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Hi Pete, what is the box above the General info for? I had typed a whole load of stuff into this and it doesn't seem to have appeared in the final version, neither has the pic. Must have done something wrong somewhere :roll: Think will wait till after you come back as I have no clue how to amend my entry.


Hi Carol, back early.

The entry looks fine, all your text seems to have gone in the general info box with no problems.

I've slightly ammended the location so it shows on streetview as well, as far as I can see, this is the lane that leads down to the campsite, just double check for me plse.

If you want to modify anything, just look for the little "







" icon at the bottom right hand side of your entry, just click on that to change or add something.

As to the photo's, don't really know, that happens occasionaly. I've had a quick scan on the net and 'borrowed' a stock photo from another source :roll: . 
You could try adding yours again or just leave it as it is.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I have to admit to having never added a review  But i can promise that now I have the iPhone app i ill be looking to quickly add a review or a new entry every time we stay anywhere, especially if it is not already listed. I think the use of this on smartphones will mean a much faster expanding database just because ease of use although i guess I don't know what proportion of members have iPhones.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pete, what is the box above the General info for? I had typed a whole load of stuff into this and it doesn't seem to have appeared in the final version, neither has the pic. Must have done something wrong somewhere :roll: Think will wait till after you come back as I have no clue how to amend my entry.
> ...


Hi Pete ta very much. Think will just leave as is!!! Although maybe I should add a review as well.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I've added the odd review but only do so if there hasn't already been one uploaded by another member


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Its good to hear there are people even more prolific than we are and some new-comers to campsite reviews. Over 60 reviews - it will take us a year or two to catch up with that!
We'll look forward to the CD, useful for when we have no wifi and will save us having to write copious notes on scraps of paper when we are on-line, trying to plan where we are going to head for.
It is good to read people's first reviews, but even better if someone else has added a further review - you get even more of an insight into the facilities on the site and feel re-assured that it is still there.
Thanks to everyone
CandA


----------

